# Need a new electric shaver.



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all, I wet shave some time but with working etc need a decent electric shaver for the face. I recently got one but feel my facial hair is to coarse for it to be effective. In short its naff.

Philips Shaver Series 3000 with Lift and Cut Blades PT720/17: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

The above is the one I have which I don't like. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems a very good deal,i prefer the way Braun do there foils though and hear lots of folk using this type also though :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Try Braun / Remmington with the foil, never liked the Phillips.
However if you are used to wet shaving you feel comfortable with an electric shaver for quite a while.
But it's easier to get used to a foil than the rotating pull on your face Phillips.


----------



## goldenpirate (Jan 14, 2016)

Caledoniandream said:


> Try Braun / Remmington with the foil, never liked the Phillips.
> However if you are used to wet shaving you feel comfortable with an electric shaver for quite a while.
> But it's easier to get used to a foil than the rotating pull on your face Phillips.


Defo agree with this, I often had irritated skin after using the rotating pull and have used two Phillips, neither were that good. Braun 7790CC4 has been my favourite so far.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

another vote for the braun 790c tried a few and this is worth every penny
comes out the clean an renew system like a new shaver every use

also works well on sensitive skin although mines not getting much use as i'm going through the zz top look:lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just bought a Remmington on offer at Sainsbury, from £100 to £40 works very well.

John Tht.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I've had a few electric shavers, all Phillips I think and not that impressed with them. The most recent I have is one of those that can be used wet or dry - the dry doesn't really cut very cleanly or it takes the skin if you press harder, and wet (with foam) it takes just as long as a wet shave, doesn't cut as close and involves much more clean up!

In short, I'm now a safety razor convert - quick shave can be done in 5 minutes, or a really close shave takes about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Braun serie 7 is good but series 9 is better


----------

